# Forces of the Imperium



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

A gathering place for all my present and forthcoming Imperial projects. I love IG and Space Marines can be badass at times. I currently run Cadian, Catachan and my own home grown chapter. I will post fluff when fluff is due if people want of if I can be bothered (the latter most likely as this is my thread and I'll do with it as I please).

So I have this oath not to buy many models until my collection is all painted. A hard task I know. I had these 10 marines knocking about in my foam for years now and decided to paint them. I removed the assault squad's arms and went for the vanguard veteran force org slot instead.

I ebay-ed some deathwach & terminator honours shoulder pads so that I could better display pimpage on the field. Painting will help this. Pics.

























































Arms will be magnatised for super awesome awesomeness.

































I really like the idea of only being able to enter the 1st co by serving time in the deathwatch (even before the RPG - that chapter approved article was too cool) and so a high proportion of veterans will have deathwatch pads or other such lofty heraldry.

A regular tac squad. I know, a 5 man squad can't have a meltagun. I'll have to get more marines to fill in the gaps but for now at least I have something to paint.

























The metal arm is from the oop devastator kit and was a bitch to cut and file if I remember correctly. For those interested in paint scheme and some fluff you can check here.

This is an ongoing project and will contain lost of Imperial goodness ofer the years. Expect gaps between mini projects as I have other armies in need of love and attention!

Anyway, thanks and until next time.


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

A word of advice about magnetizing, don't overdo it on each miniature. I find that 2 magnetic points on each miniature (left arm and backpack, right arm and backpack, both arms and so on) is about as much as you can do before it's starting to get confusing - specially on a squad basis. I concur that it's good to be able to try different options but sometimes less is more


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice work, can't wait to see these guys painted .

Bane of Kings Out


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks Xenobiotic and Bane_of_Kings for your interest. I have made some progress and plan to have more done over the weekend.



xenobiotic said:


> A word of advice about magnetizing, don't overdo it on each miniature. I find that 2 magnetic points on each miniature (left arm and backpack, right arm and backpack, both arms and so on) is about as much as you can do before it's starting to get confusing - specially on a squad basis. I concur that it's good to be able to try different options but sometimes less is more


I heed your warnings. Don't worry, they're keeping their jump packs. I just wanted to try my hand at being able to swap out weapon options. It worked really well on my CSM terminators and I wanted more of the same.

I hope you don't mind xeno, but I wanted to try my hand at replicating to some extent how you achieved your excellent white armour. Originally I painted white over a codex grey base layer but I found this just wasn't what I was after. It sufficed but since seeing your minis I couldn't resist.

Well, here are some pics. Sorry they're a little on the blurry side. I had to take them in haste. I was thinking about the white areas of their armour. I have been reading *this* amazing Blood Angels successor chapter thread and I wanted to try it out - after all you can't highlight white.



























































The bone armour is going to get highlighted up and cleaned a bit and I still have a fair amount of work to do. I also washed the yellow to prep it for the 2nd layer of yellow. I am planning to do purple power weapons as as it stands, all mine are simply metallic and I wanted to try out something new. I'll see if I can get some sort of sheen to them.

Then its just simple detail work then the highlight on the black armour. Oh, I think I might even buy some gold. For the moment I've been using tin bits and while its highly useful its not 'Marine' enough for my liking. Mind you, I don't have any more space in my paint cases for another paint. Hmmm.

Thanks guys for takin' a looksey. Comments on how to improve things and any suggestions are welcome. This army is really a learning exercise for me at the moment. After these babies I have a whole bunch o' guard to build/paint and some older Marines to strip and paint again so this should keep me going, plus all of my other projects.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Good start to your army. I like the colour scheme your using.
On the gold front I have always preferred dwarf bronze, as I think it covers better than some of the other options.


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

piemaster said:


> I hope you don't mind xeno, but I wanted to try my hand at replicating to some extent how you achieved your excellent white armour. Originally I painted white over a codex grey base layer but I found this just wasn't what I was after. It sufficed but since seeing your minis I couldn't resist.
> 
> Well, here are some pics. Sorry they're a little on the blurry side. I had to take them in haste. I was thinking about the white areas of their armour. I have been reading *this* amazing Blood Angels successor chapter thread and I wanted to try it out - after all you can't highlight white.
> 
> The bone armour is going to get highlighted up and cleaned a bit and I still have a fair amount of work to do. I also washed the yellow to prep it for the 2nd layer of yellow. I am planning to do purple power weapons as as it stands, all mine are simply metallic and I wanted to try out something new. I'll see if I can get some sort of sheen to them.


I'm glad you found my method to your liking, it's always nice to inspire others! Remember that many thin layers of wash are better than a thick one when using this approach. If you do it in a controlled manner I find that I don't even have to do any clean-ups (then again I'm after a dirty armour so the effect is nice for me). As you mentioned yourselves these miniatures need some clean-up to remove the streaky character in the shading.

I highly recommend experimenting with washes, I love doing it and most of my miniatures have a multitude of washes used on them!


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

So I've been a busy boy over the last couple of days and have got most of the marines painted. I re-painted the bases on a 10 man tac squad so they all matched and I did some highlighting. All I have to do now is a few washes (to darken the highlights on the black armour and to drab up the white), eyes and a few bits and bobs here and there. Oh, and drill and magnetise. But apart from that, they're mostly done. Took ages mind. I started a new job and while its pretty badass I don't have all that much time for hobby.

Anyway enough rambling! Pics! Lots of 'em this time. I was working on like 20 guys in all.
Group photo









Sgt.

























Vets

























































Tac squad w meltagun

















































Tac squad master crafted plasma pistols









































































































They'll be put on the back burner for a bit while I get some chaotic goodness done but I'll fix their arms and prepare the next set of marines. I could do with an HQ. I was thinking of Sicarius but for now my old one will have to do. You know the metal guy w storm bolter & power sword.

I'm going to get some dettol this week to begin the stripping process of my ~10 year old models. I'm revamping them - giving them the love they deserve. You can look forward to more tac marines, a command squad and terminators on 25mm bases [gosh!].

I've been eyeing up the Ravenwing box set and DA veterans too but they'll have to wait. I have a cool ass idea for a master of the forge on bike w conversion beamer. I can't wait! Oh, and I just noticed some mould lines and the insides of bolter muzzles need to be painted [gasp!].


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Loving this! The black and yellow colour scheme looks really good. That sergeant with the duel plasma pistols is badass! 

I dig your oath not to buy any more stuff until you've painted what you've got. I made the same pact but then saw lots of Forge World goodies that were too tempting 

Rev


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

So another update! I haven't touched my marines since the last post. I got bored of painting and I was feeling a little apprehensive about magnets to tell you the truth. I don't know why as I have done it before. I guess I was scared about getting cloudy white glue on nicely painted areas.

I have been working on my beloved IG. "Guardsmen?" I hear you ask. Well, guard are awesome and I have a sizeable Cadian and fleeting Catachan army. A while ago I bought the Warhammer 40,000 Compendium which is a totally badass 2nd Edition supplement. Inside its hallowed pages lay rules for a Commisar Training squad which, although the artwork was a little old, gave me loads of inspiation and with the release of the Commander squads for IG I knew what I had to do. Origionaly I planned on 10 officer legs but that would have led to rather stagnant poses so I scrapped that.

Anyway, I originality wanted them to be hardened vets as it fits into my Regiment's fluff a bit more. That being said, I wanted to be able to kill marines instead of loosing much of the time so I will also add to their shoulder pads to make them into counts-as Stormtroopers. The Sgt is my attempt at 'Bastonne' and will be suitable re-named.

Included are also a medic and two generic demolitions/heavies. I may even mutilate one's lasgun into a hellgun to be able to sub out the heavy flamer - which I am not convinced doesn't look like a childish conversion.

Pics!

















































































































Bastonne

















I made a powerpack from the Sentinel targeting array and thin plasticard rod. Initially I wanted to make all teh lasguns into this variety but it wasn't easy and I didn't fancy doing it 6 other times, plus I only have one other 'power pack'.

Lasgun-related inspiration was taken from these two marvellous sources:
http://www.wargamerau.com/forum/lofiversion/index.php/t63551.html
and
http://www.librarium-online.com/forums/projects/163704-petes-various-projects-3.html

Two excellent points to go for modelling tips and lovely images.

I will paint the squad to look like Commisars. Plenty of deep greys and red trim. Even though there is no option for a standard the old entry had one so I had to make one for the squad. Initially I wanted to make them look disciplined, all with peaked caps but due to a lack of heads and my rubbish gs skills I went with a more rough-and-ready deal.

I will post WIP pics of painting these babies together with interspersing them with finished pics of the rest of my Cadian army so you can get a feel o where I am heading. At the moment I have a lot of guys equipped as field demolitions/surveyors. Perfect for a Cityfight any day!

Well I hope you like 'em.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Great work so far- Brilliant and original painting and conversion!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Definitely some nice work here Piemaster! Keep it up!


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks guys for your kind words.
Unfortunately due to the rather damp weather I was unable to do any priming of miniatures today. I have some metal SMs that I stripped and re-based but they'll have to wait. I'm also going to add kit to my baby Commissars to bring them more in line with gnarled desperadoes that I kind of hoped they'd turn into.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

So I realised I have been mis-spelling Commissar wrong [gasp]. Sorry about that.

This post is a double post as I work on bringing an 8 year old marine army in line with my current painting techniques and complete my Cadian army. So far I have painted up 15 tac marines and a vanguard vet squad. I finally got around to magnatising them - pics to come later on today perhaps. Currently on my work bench is part of a command squad, a devistator squad and random marines. I stripped the paint off the metal areas using the marvels of cilit bang! and am painting them as we speak [well, not actually as I'm typing but you know what I mean].

I also have a 6 man terminator squad and 5 man assault squad recieving the cilit bang! treatment. They are painted so horribly that it's not funny. Pics will follow. The terminators are old school and will need new bases on them.

As for the Commissar training squad I have them nearly finished. THe pics I'm posting now are unfortunately a week old but there's no point in posting nearly finished minis when they're so close to completion and you will be able to see what's going on. I've also tarted up the bases on a squad of Hardened Veterans serving in the same fire waste environment of my marines.

Update time!
For the Commissars I wanted them to look like regular Commissars, none of this blue trim that I have seen about. Pah! The Universe is a big place and sometimes red is used. I gave the armour two washes of baal red to make it a bit different from their black fatigues. Red gore was then painted on the edges. I love this red colour. Its so much cooler than blood red as far as I'm concerned. That being said I also used blood red for the fabric areas for a bit of variety. So far you can just see the edging and a mecrite base layer before blood red is added.

Pics:









































Also an update for the marine side of things.
I started dipping the assault squad into cilit bang and removing the paint before taking pictures so that's what the sheen is. It isn't peurity seal or anything. Gloss is for wusses.
Pics:









Bang! and the dirt is gone. Look what it does to this penny! Good as new! - Well, actually not a penny but a marine.
Afters will be posted later.


























































I used to work on the premmise that more is more...

Anyway, here are some wip pics of my command eschelon.
I removed the metal figures' back packs as they were the old school ones that I don't care for, plus I couldn't be bothered stripping them. These guys actually got some tesco own brand detol rather than cilit bang but hey.

The commander will have a red/bone coloured cloak. Red on the back and you guessed it, beige ont he front. I was kind of annoyed that these figures all have insignia sculpted onto their right shoulder pads as this is where my chapter symbol will go when I have figured one out. Plus I wasn't able to badass them up with 1st company left shoulder pads. They will suffice for now but I will have to plastic it up later.

















For now the dude ont he right will be a devistator sqt. and the banner pole will be bannerless until I get my ass into gear and sculpt one.

















I was really pleased in this rescue effort. Initially he was a lascannon marine that I had glued together and hadn't let dry before adding metal parts. Needless to say [but I'll say it anyway] hes toreso slipped down and dried like that. I replaced his top half and stole the idea of an empty bolter magazine/pistol combo from an old forum I was a part of. I really like him. He stands taller that the metal figures which is a bit weird.









This is them as they stand on my kitchen sink.

I need to get these guys stripped/painted and then I can work on a 6 man tac squad I painted but to a better standard than the terminators. When everythings finished I will make a penal squad and get my very own Scicarius model, sternguards and DA ravenwing box set. The penal squad will be sooner as I already have the bits.

I need to name the Commisar training squad but that will come later. I name all my guardsmen.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Update [again!].

So my Commissar Training squad are nearly completed. I just need to go over a few areas I forgot and change the heavy flamer into something not complete rubbish. Pics

































Pachenco is my Bastogne and will have a suitably more awesome back story than 'guy who remembers his fallen comrades', incidently Pachenco is a character in Death Race and also a badass. Linkage

















Gunner is equipped w a demo charge as you can plainly see.



















































































I also made 3 regular Cadians for my regiment. I figured I'd be needing a medic and more regular troopers with lasguns. The extras are beefed up with extra equipment over my line guardsmen as I plan to make a demolition/engineer platoon at a later date and it can't hurt to have more specialists that I can draw upon when the time comes.

































Note the Baneblade shoulder pad


















Here are those space marines I have been prattling on about for a bit now. I'd say half way finished. Highlights, extra details and that sort of thing still to be done.


















































That's yer lot for now. I'm off to make some dinner. Salmon, squid, rice and fried veg awaits. THen a spot of washing up is to be had.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

No pictorial updates I'm afraid this post.

I've painted the white shoulder pads on like 7 marines and had to redo the twin plasma pistol squad as they weren't up to all that much. They're much better now. I've also painted 4 bikes, some arms for my vanguards so they can be regular assault squad guys and have been patiently removing the paint from my terminators.

So far I have to:
Paint the brighter yellow on the bikes aquillas,
Weather their white areas
Do small bits here and there on the command squad/miscellaneous guys,
and edge highlight both the comm and bike squads. (7 marines + 4 bikes)

I'll have lovely photos up when these are all done before I set upon painting the terminators. I'll cut their arms off as I have some TS SS & LCs ready to be magnatised. These are new plastics so it will be interesting to see what they are like up against the old models. Oh, and I'm going to pimp them out with extra bits & such.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Update! I've painted up a SM bike squad, magatised the special weapon and have made some more 'standard' bolt pistol + cc wpn for my Vanguard Vets. I've also been doing some highlighting on my commander + others but there's nothing to report too much there so I won't.

I've been working a bit on the fluff and will post some when I have more time but for now... pics!



































































I need to put some of those round edged bases on these babies as I have an allergy to right-angles; they bring me out in a rash don't you know. Next on my work bench is more marines, a penal legion squad, gretchin and a whole bunch of other stuff.

I think I'm going to redo the front white fairings where the bolters sit as I'm not too happy with them but for now they are painted and unpainted miniatures get precedence. For now I'm just happy they are tabletop.


----------



## Kaiden (Apr 1, 2010)

Really nice models piemaster


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Howdy again. Firstly I hope the pictures aren't too dark. It was gradually getting darker after I finished work when I was taking photos.

I've stopped painting for a bit and did some modelling. I've wanted to make Penal legionnaires for a while now, and well I had the bits for 'em just waiting. I just love really unique units that are there just to look nice. I wanted these guys not to have helmets apart from the custodian who will be magnatised so he can have a shotgun or las pistol/cc just for the hell of it.

I removed some butts, all eagles and some chest armour as well as some shoulder pads - although I really hate it and will put some new arms on instead. Next time you'll see these will be with (hopefully) orange fatigues and the like. Did think of putting a ball & chain around their ankles but that's a bit too impractical for the likes of me.









































I had to cut his side ponytail as it looked rubbish. In its place, he'll have an explosive bolt attached to his head. Nice!


















I also have some pics of a few older miniatures that I haven't yet shared with you. heavy weapon teams and random special weapons. I painted these years ago but recently went over and redid their skin tones, removed mold lines, added hazard stripes and that sort of thing.

























































Sentry gun:

















Objective marker, etc









Demo charge:

























Specialists / field engineers:

























































































Cityfight lascutter stratagems:
























Guardsmen Thorp and Thorp are identical twin brothers responsible for the safe passage of guardsmen through otherwise impassible terrain in the ruined twisted streets of any urban hellhole.

Connor J the company's senior officer armed with his trusty power fist and trophy of a slain Ork's head driven from the streets of one of Armageddon secondus' hives:

















Some Catachan demo charges for good measure:









Finally the cockpit of one of two Sentinels:









That's yer lot for now. I'm also uploading photos into my Ork log if you can find it and are interested.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

So I just got a little gem of an ebay purchase through in the post this morning. Nothing too exciting but it was enough to finish my command squad bar the apothicary and to beef out a tactical squad to the full 10 man. I got 2 forge world heads and plenty of weapons and trinkets. In all I got enough for 6 marines. Pics will be uploaded some time tomorrow before I prime them.


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

I like the paint scheme on those marines a lot! Some creative conversions as well. Keep up the good work!


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

So I scored a really nice little find on ebay earlier. I managed to get 6 pairs of legs and some specialist command squad weapons that have allowed me to make 3 command squad veterans and 3 tac marines to bring one of my tac squads up to the sacred 10 man strong unit. I have an unpainted metal apothicary (and a bunch of stuff) in storage so I don't have to worry about him and can concentrate on other things. These will of course me magnatised. I have a special weapon specialist, a company champion and a BAMF.

Pics:


















































I have been thinking about chapter organisation and thought that the 1st Co would have terminator honours and contain the regular badasses of other chapters but the second Co would be formed from those with Deathwatch service (can't get into 1st if you don't have it). I thought about having a heavy assault-orientated 2nd Co with a lot of bikes and assault squads.

Doesn't really alter which minis I'm going for but heck. Next up is [hopefully] some macragge, a ravenwing battleforce and some iron hands when they are released in finecast or in metal if I can't wait. But as I have other projects running I won 't get to it for a little while. I'll post WIP pics sometime in a week or two.


----------



## Rayvonicus (Apr 23, 2011)

Good stuff man
I really like the conversions and some of your models poses.
:so_happy:


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

So I thought I'd post up some WIP pics of these guys. I'm also painting gretchin so you can find out pics of those in the appropriate link in my sig. The magnets I'm going ot add will allow these to have different options. The helmet-less dude will have a pwr wpn & combat shield or plasma ptl & pwr wpn.

Dude w the skull top banner can have a flamer, various pistol options and cc wpns. And the dude w the fw helmet can have a meltagun or plasmagun. I like the backpack tops much more than the flag poles so a lot of my sgts or veterans have these. Anyway pics!










































Next up is to highlight the white, black and yellow areas and to add bronze here and there to make them a bit more ornate. Things are shaping up nicely for these and I'm pretty happy with my force. Still have those pesky terminators in the cilit bang! - I hope that nothing untoward happens to them.

Anyway, until next time.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Looking really good so far Piemaster. Would be nice to see some group shots of both the Guard and Marines laid out.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Loving your work mate, bit disappointed that you have moved over to the loyalists but I am impressed with your work anyway. Nice work, Carry on.


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Love the eotechs those Guardsmen are sportin'. Nice conversion there.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Firstly, thank you for your comments. I hope that I can reward you with some pictures of the majority of my Imperials. I say majority as I didn't photo 2 priests, Yarrick my BFG and the squad of penal legionnaires (actually on the bottom rung of the table). It took me half an hour to put these guys away and slightly more to put them out. Oh, I have around 80 Catachans in another box that I didn't photograph.

















































Some of my demo/field engineers. Not specifically a squad in their own right but useful additions nonetheless.


















I don't have much armour. I just love guys plus tanks are less easy to store. I think I have enough guardsmen for now except for specialist squads (such as Ogryns). The Cadians won't see much love until my Space Marines, Orks and Chaotic factions see some more love.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Love the group photo Piemater! Great stuff, I feel ya on setting them up and putting them away. However, if your anything like me, once I have them all set up and in formation, it's a cool feeling...plus it just looks badass!

Anyways, + Rep for a nice army man.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

So I haven't posted progress for ages now so here is the fruit of 2 whole months' work!

I've been working on Imperial Fist scouts as I got tired of painting those white shoulder pads plus my marine chapter are 'Fist successors so I figured a crashed lander deep in Tyranid territory would make a cool back story and all that. Oh yeah, my friend made these before giving them to me and I noticed that he hadn't glued the goggles on so I had to make my own from pieces of ig binoculars and auspex.


















































I still have to paint their fatigues a dull brown but aside from that they're done. I really like the yellow as they're really bright. I'll get a squad of bolters later on.

Next up, deathwatch marines. I'll either run these as sternguard or as that 2md co squad that you can upgrade when you take sicarius.


















Some necromunda/inquisitorial retinue... I liked the colours of my gang so I decided to continue them to go alongside my space marines as part of a retinue/allies for when I can get round to it.
































































Not sure on what colour to paint his bandanna. I don't like the yellow but want it to stand out from the armour. Hmmm

















Really pleased with how the guy on the right turned out.

A chaplain on bike...









Lascannon, heavy bolter, autocannon and mortar...

















Finally, the paint job I gave my legionnaires.

























I still have to finish most of these (except legionnaires). The custodian and the inquisitorial retinue dude with the tank hat will be painted a mdnight blue-esque colour to make 'em stand out. The tank commander will be the last survivor of some tank column assaulted by the Tyranid menace who lusts for vengeance.

Shouldn't take me too long then it's back to plastic glue and clippers.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey. Long time no post.

To put a long story short I saved up for a holiday, went on said holiday, lost interest in painting (never my strong point) and then bought some more minis.

Specifically the dark angels veterans, ravenwing and AoBR. I'll take pictures tonight and post 'em up.

The AoBR terminators are actually nicer than what I had imagined and will have both ranged and assault weapons (magnatised of course) - I kept on hearing about how cream-in-pants thunder hammers were so I thought I'd give it a whirl but can't fathom it myself. I bought specialist shoulderpads and raided a friends' bitz box.

I made a techmarine on bike and some sternguard with the rest. The building is just to give me something to do at weekends and will probably be drawn out (as I buy more stuff and have more than one project running at any given time) as I am also flat hunting outside of working hours. Nevertheless I'll try to convert everything up (kit bashing mainly) to make it a bit different.

Pics await.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Your penal legionnaires look like gordon freeman clones.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Well not sure if that's a good thing (it is right?) but hey. Thanks for taking a peek.

So Heresy or my computer or the internet itself wasn't behaving last night and I wasn't able to access heresy to post pics.

Here you go. Not very much but more will inevitably be on the way.
So I dug out the AoBR helmet-less head and replaced it.









Then I got together some bits for a blood angel and a grey knight to bulk up my deathwatch squad to 6.

















Then I made some veteran marines.

















I'll post better pics when there is better light and maybe some paint ta boot. Not much for now though. Can't paint and type.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

piemaster said:


> Well not sure if that's a good thing (it is right?) but hey. Thanks for taking a peek.


It totally is! I love this log, actually. Very very diverse, you have a lot of subtle conversions that make your marines (And Guardsmen!) look great.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks Minizke1, I'm glad you like it.

Well since I'm on a hobby roll here are some more pictures. First up two bike sergeants kitted out with some ravenwing shizz - I'm saving the winged fronts for a forthcoming comand squad.

































A techmarine (still got to put a servo arm)

















As of last night I attached the servo arm from the techpriest enginseer as I had previously used the model to make a chaos aspiring champion for my blood pact

















I've been toying with the idea of making some motorised servitors with tracks for legs. That'd be cool so watch this space for tracked shenannigans (in my usual late-to-fruition-manner).


Well the AoBR box wouldn't be any fun without the Dreadnought. I really bought it for the terminators and Ork boyz but what the heck. Just grey for now. Nothing special.









And I painted the exhausts for the vanguard vets after seeing them in Space Marine and they were totally badass.









Now its a case of filling in blemishes in terminator shoulderpads witht he lovely new liquid green stuff. It has its uses but will never replace regular green stuff as it doesn't have any body to it. But saying that really good for correcting off-centre drilled out gun barrels. I've undercoated the terminators, mostly painted their bases and have the base colours for most areas except for their heads, which will be white.

I've got a lot of projects on at the moment - flat hunting being one of them - but will endeavour to give you some progress in one log or another.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Looks great, I await painting!


----------



## wolflordthor (May 2, 2012)

Love your imps ^^


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

wolflordthor said:


> Love your imps ^^


AAAAGH NECROMANCY


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

It's been far too long since I was on HO and longer still that I uploaded anything. Sorry about that.

My laptop's USB ports are gradually failing and it costs lots to get replacements. I have to save up (lots is still less than a new laptop). I don't really have any pictoral evidence of Imperial hobby. I undercoated some Space Marines but aside from that I haven't made enough progress to catalogue. I bought some of the chaos black primer in a pot so I can prime all those bits that are loose that I was going to magnatise and didn't want them to skidd around with the force of the spray.

I've been plodding through my collection of Orks. Ill take 'em to my local GW's 40,000 launch party so have been painting them a bit more recently.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

While these aren't exactly Imperial, they are still 'humans'.

I present you my House Escher *cough* Dark *cough* Eldar *splutter*

I made these babies this weekend. They are such pretty kits. I've been wanting to do these as House Escher since they were released. All I can say is if GW releases more female kits I'll have to buy a house in order to remortgage it and buy some plastic women.


































































I've at least undercoated the majority of my Space Marines (and bought some more) but for now I'm undertaking side projects and I was trying to get my Orks up to speed. More on that story in the appropriate thread.


----------



## Veteran Sergeant (May 17, 2012)

You've really got some fun, clever conversions and models here. I really like the work.

The Dark Eldar do make good Eschers. I had thought about it, until I found that at some point, I had inherited somebody's complete Escher gang, lol.


----------



## Shanny2 (Feb 17, 2010)

Great stuff I liked what you have done one question though did you name all your guardsmen? lol


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Piemaster, had not seen this one in a while, nice work on your loyalists(the concept is distasteful to me). Great work with the eschers, they do indeed look the part.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

I named all of my Cadians, well at least until my brush became too battered! I'll need to rename the ones that I missed out though. I'm focusing on my Orks for the moment as I'm going for my first Apocalypse sized force so check my Ork log for infrequent updates! Once again, thanks to all of the comments - I love you all.

I do have lots of Imperial stuff in my cupboard but they'll just have to wait for now.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

A great project log going here!! 

Thanks for sharing, I look forward to more mate


----------

